
The Older You Are the Worse You Sleep - petethomas
https://www.wsj.com/articles/the-older-you-are-the-worse-you-sleep-1507903201
======
boznz
Not calling BS but I sleep much better now in my 50s than I did 20-30 years
ago. Healthier eating, low stress and average exercise are more important than
how old you are I think.

------
alexnewman
Someone not pay walled wanna say why people sleep less as they age?

